# Skeptical about the Skeptics



## jeremy (Apr 28, 2006)

I love this article.

http://www.newstarget.com/019364.html

Jeremy


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

The author of that article doesn't have much compassion for people who he puts into the category of a sceptic does he. If he was confident in his beliefs and his own reality bubble he wouldnt find the need to try to riddicule people who try to make sense of the world from the available evidence he would have compassion for them.


----------



## jeremy (Apr 28, 2006)

Yes I think your right about that. Though I think he is talking about the *extreme* sceptics here, who are being given evidence yet are completely denying it's existence.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

I am by no means a sceptic but I think all the so called 'vibrational' therapies dont compare in the slightest to the many valuable and highly beneficial alternative therapies available. In the past three years I have tried almost every one available, here is a list from the best to the worst in my opinion:

Bio-energy healing
Zero Balancing 
Polarity Therapy
Network Spinal Analysis
EMDR (not really an alternative any more)
Cranio-sacral therapy
-----------------------------------------------------
Kineseology
Acupuncture
Reiki
Osteopathy
Chiropractic 
Massage therapy 
Vibrational medicine

This is obviously a list of what has benefitted my personal symptoms so it depends on your symptoms but for general well being and mental health this is how I would rate them. But to be honest below cranio-sacral therapy none of them helped whatsoever and the ones above have not cured me but they have helped to loosen up my nervous system and remove body armour and tension which has benefitted my overall wellbeing. Also it has highlighted exactly where the tension and issues are in my body which correspond with my mental issues.

The point of me making this post is that many people associate alternative therapy with vibrational medicine and its theory that because we are made up of vibrations we can directly influence these vibrations with medicine. I can fully understand why people are sceptical about this as surely everything effects your vibration. I want to convey the message that alternative therapy is about far more than vitamins, water and vibrational theory and the biggest benefit I think comes from removing physical body armour and tension. Just my thoughts if anyone is interested.


----------



## jeremy (Apr 28, 2006)

Hi Pablo

What do you consider as vibrational medicine??

Jeremy


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

jeremy said:


> Hi Pablo
> 
> What do you consider as vibrational medicine??
> 
> Jeremy


Hello jeremy. I mean Homeopathy, Bach Flower Remedy & Bush Remedies when I say vibrational medicine. Anything which relies on the theory of ingesting the vibrational essence of a substance as its means of cure.

Surely everything you ingest effects your vibrations? why is ingesting the essence of a flower any more potent then eating a piece of broccoli or eating an apple off a tree?


----------



## jeremy (Apr 28, 2006)

Beats me! I think homeopathy and flower essences are great support therapies but not necassarilly a cure (though it does happen). I personally tak eBach Flowers myself with good results, however I only use it as a support with EFT and TAT I use on myself.

Interesting about the broccoli and apple.

Jeremy


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

Hey Jeremy, if you want to try something which really can work miracles you should learn the Sudarshan Kriya. The guy who made it collected together 3000 years of yogic science and compacted it into a half hour session perfect for the modern, busy 20th century working person. The best way to describe it is emotional alchemy and I believe that even somebody like Saddam Hussein wouldn't be capable of anger after doing it for a few weeks. It even has a mountain of scientific evidence to throw in the face of any sceptic who comes doubting.


----------

